# Manny from George (SharkAquarium)



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

6"er
View attachment 61935


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Congradulations- beautiful fish.








I really like the "Yellow variety."

One day I hope to have a manny...
Keep us posted as to how he does, will ya?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful manny.... Congratulations.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice manny


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it's about damn time jerry! marvelous!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

congrats, he looks nice!!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

He is badass


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

nice how about a full tank shot?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Absolutely gorgeous fish!!!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

another gorgeous Manny, congrats


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

He looks great already, can't wai to see how it looks after a couple of weeks when he is fully settled


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very very nice pickup !!!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet mine is still a little shy, but he comes out to eat.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

great yellow!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a beautiful Manny you got there, Jerry








He looks flawless!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

In for full tank shot.:nod:


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

are are very lucky man. nice fish


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i love mannys but you have to show a full tank shot!!!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

how bigs the tank?>.......nice fish


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice manny you got there Jerry :nod:


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks guys, he really is even more beautiful than the pics. My gf's camera from work is a shitty 2.1 megapixel. Oh well, what can you do. Here is the full tank shot as requested. Home for the next 2-3 years. "40 Gallon Tall"
View attachment 62320


----------



## blackrhom (May 13, 2005)

looks good!!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

That tank looks great


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

good luck with the new P


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great looking manny you got there !!!!!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Beautifull fish jerry.

Do you know were it was collected from?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

husky_jim said:


> Beautifull fish jerry.
> 
> Do you know were it was collected from?
> [snapback]1039221[/snapback]​


Thank you, he is a beaut... according to G collection point is eastern Brasil. near Forteleza


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome spicemen you got your hands on


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice P and NICE TANK!


----------

